# Der Deviatfisch



## Tobstar93 (19. Juli 2008)

Ich würde gern wissen wo es den Deviatfisch gibt .
Ich benötige den nämlich für Pikantes Deviat Supreme (diese Hmmergeile Speise).
Dafür würd ich gern wissen welchen skill ich brauch um den zu angeln und wo der am häufigsten vorkommt.
ich bedanke mich schon maö im vorraus für eure Antworten.

MfG
Tobstar93


----------



## iomega1 (19. Juli 2008)

Also ich geh immer ins Brachland und bin dort mehr als zufrieden mit der Ausbeute.


----------



## Tobstar93 (19. Juli 2008)

soll heißen den fisch gibt es im brachland ?
welchen ANGELSKILL brauch ich da ?


----------



## zarrack (19. Juli 2008)

in hdw kannst auch angeln da ist ne sehr gute ausbeute


----------



## Churchak (19. Juli 2008)

ja in den oasen im brachland gibt es den (es gibt da auch schwärme von) angeln müsste 50 rum sein oder 100 also nicht die welt


----------



## Albra (19. Juli 2008)

um missverständnisse vorzubeugen.. deviatfische gibt es NUR im brachland und dort NUR in den teichen zu angeln
wahlweise auch für teures gold im auktionshaus


----------



## Thaielb (21. Juli 2008)

Den Fisch kann man mit Skill 1 angeln. 
Nimm noch einen Köder, dann kann nichts passieren.

Hast du das Rezept für Deviat Supreme? Kostet bei uns um die 350 Gold. Hatte gestern Glück, ist mir nach dem 4. Mob gedroppt und war schneller verkauft als ich zuschauen konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

